# Is there such a thing as color run to give a false positive on a pregnancy test?



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

I got a "positive" pregnancy test, but I am persuaded that it is false positive. I did another few tests and they are all negative, the reason I think this one is definitely faulty is because the strip itself is not as perfectly white as on the negatives, but is a little pink. The test line is brighter than the line I got when I got pregnant last time, but that true positive had the perfectly white background, just like the negatives. Has anyone had this before?

How can I attach a picture in here?


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Lizzy, you can either post a link from a photobucket account or if you scroll to the top of the fertility friends site on the far right is the gallery section, you can upload there and post a link here and we can all scrutinise it for you x


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Artypants, thank you!!!

I hope the link works! Here is the picture of the tests. In case I am paranoid and you cant see any lines anywhere, the one that I think is a false positive is the bottom one, and the other two are negative  what do you think? 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=15610&message_id=e4ff5796548b733c8837ac87e316e0cf&message_icon=info#cpgMessageBlock

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=15618&message_id=151a74d190c78510abc29bbbe1c3d92c&message_icon=info#cpgMessageBlock

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=15626&message_id=dbdd622645bac329303678a3708db2b3&message_icon=info#cpgMessageBlock


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Lizzy, I can definitely see a faint line there. I would suggest using a more reliable test such as first response to be sure. Good luck and I hope it's positive!  x


----------



## Mogster (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi,
I would use a more reliable test too. I had these (got them on Amazon) and got BFN's but got a pregnant on a digital one. In fact it took a few more days before getting a clear line on these strips. I ended up throwing them all away as they were so unreliable. 
Fingers crossed for you X


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hm... Thank you, girls! I'll do a digital one and let you know what I got  fingers crossed )


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

One of my pet hates is internet cheapies, so heard to tell, defo get yourself a first response but I think I actualy do see a line so hopefully you'll get a clear positive on a better test, good luck x


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

I did a digital clear blue test, "not pregnant"  oh well... Some other time I guess!

That was harsh getting my hopes up like that, quite cross with these cheap tests now...


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh no! I wasn't expecting that, I'm sorry hun, what a huge disappointment. Those blimmin tests are awful, defo invest in some better ones next time, 

Huge hug x


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Artypants, thank you! 

Yes, maybe I should get one of those digital ones with reusable strips to avoid confusion in future...

Xx


----------



## Mogster (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry. They shouldn't sell them they are so unreliable and cause pain and distress.
Good luck moving forward. Be kind to yourself x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I had a false positive on a Clear Blue and then false negatives....I don't waste my money any more I just go in for a BHCG


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

So sorry it was negative. Definitely invest in more reliable tests in future. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you for your support, girls!!! XxxXxx


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Digital clear blue isn't very sensitive. How many days past transfer or ovulation are you? It might be it's not sensitive enough.

I detest internet cheapies - I got so many false negatives and know others can get false positives.


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Susan,

I don't know whether I ovulated or not, most likely I have not, I am still breastfeeding my daughter and my periods have not started (it has been 7 months). My daughter was conceived with clomid, I think it would be highly unlikely that I get pregnant without help the second time round, I was just doing the tests just in case - on an off chance that I should be so lucky as to get pregnant naturally and so ridiculously soon!

Which brand did you get false negatives with, do you remember? Did you also get the dreaded evaporation line?


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmm it's unlikely but I would still get a more sensitive test if you have reason to believe you might be pregnant. Stranger things have happened. You can get pregnant while breastfeeding, before you've even had a period. I think I bought my internet cheapies from Amazon, I got repeated bfn when actually I was pregnant. Then when I was about 9 weeks gone they started showing bfn again... lol  Haven't had evap lines with them but I might have with a supermarket own for my most recent cycle - got what I thought was a BFP with one at something like 6dp5dt, then next few days got bfn. Beta came back that I was actually pregnant but very low level (later miscarried). Only conclusion I can reach is the supermarket own must have been an evap, but it looked very much like a BFP. It's horrid and hard. Best wishes if and when you do decide to try for another one. X


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Susan,

Wow, souls like you've had a right nightmare with the tests! It is super harsh and disappointing to get a bfp, get all happy and excited and then it all to be snatched away!

I'll go and see my gp in a week and see what he says. Although I should probably make an emergency appointment in case it is a case of missed miscarriage. I do tests every week, so if it was indeed a bfp, it is most likely that the embrio has stopped developing very early on after implantation, but didnt miscarry. In that case last week it should still be visible in the ovaries whether I had an ovulation or not, whereas in a week they will probably not even bother with a scan :/ and betas will probably not show anything either...  If I were them, I would just give me a pill for starting the menstruation just in case, but that will probably interfere with breastfeeding and is a shame to do if its not necessary. We'll see what they say! They might think its not as big a deal as I am hypothesising it might be 

Lizzy. Xx


----------

